# Can I join the club?



## pistolero (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello Canon lovers, recently picked myself up an old film camera:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/film-discussion-q/289462-im-so-happy-new-film-camera.html
 Then today went by a local shop and found a nice used Rebel xti with an 18-55 on it. Pics to come, of course.


----------



## pistolero (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jul 2, 2012)

Cool! How much did you pay? I just switched from nikon to Canon for lens preference and picked up a EOS 1v and EOS 3 for $650 and $200 respectively.


----------



## pistolero (Jul 2, 2012)

WOW. The pawn shop had $49.99 on the film camera, they took $35 so I made out on that one, it takes sharp pics.
 The xti was $329 + tax.


----------



## ChrisedwardsHT (Jul 3, 2012)

Show us pictures FROM the camera


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jul 3, 2012)

See thats the thing with digital. You pay more for a low grade digital camera than you do for a professional film camera. Digital sensors are way too over priced. You could spend $25,000 for a good medium format digital camera or $2500 for a good medium format film camera...


----------



## pistolero (Jul 3, 2012)

ChrisedwardsHT said:


> Show us pictures FROM the camera



 Yes! Of course! I'll be working on that.


----------



## pistolero (Jul 5, 2012)

Pics from the xti.

Rudy & Trevor







Rudy sings







My "neon" fire cobra guppies, these are just little guys, should be impressive when their tails grow out.


----------

